

Ask HN: Where do you buy logos for your MVP? - marioluigi

I&#x27;m looking for a cheap logo for my MVP. I&#x27;d be more than happy to pay a professional designer for a logo, but only after I have validated my MVP. Right now, I&#x27;d like something that looks good enough but does not cost a lot. I know about 99designs where the minimum cost is $299. Are there any other websites for cheaper logos, say around the $100 mark?
======
onion2k
"looks good enough" for your MVP is not bothering with a logo and just getting
the damn thing out there in front of people. Seriously, at this stage the logo
is wholly unimportant - smashing down every barrier to feedback is critical.

Just move forward without a logo and stop wasting time.

~~~
marioluigi
With my design skills the best I can come up with is a text logo in Gimp which
looks really really bad. I've seen a lot of sites that show up with such a
logo and it does not look good. Maybe to the technical HN crowd a logo doesn't
matter, but a lot of people would be put off with a bad looking logo and that
would definitely affect feedback and validation.

~~~
onion2k
What is a logo? It's an aide-mémoire - a convenient shortcut for users to
recognise and remember your company's image. When you have a strong brand a
logo can be a phenomenal tool to keep your products in the public
consciousness - but at the stage you're at now, a logo is just a small picture
to put in the corner of a website. That's it.

Your company cannot survive without validation, and a logo (or lack of) is not
stopping you getting that.

------
avenger123
Try this person. He's done a reasonable job on work I have seen:

[http://fiverr.com/experthq](http://fiverr.com/experthq)

I would try others on fiverr.com. Spend your $5 bucks on 3-4 different
designers and you're still ahead and likely to get something good out of it.

Note that, if you want the raw files (psd, etc.) you'll pay a little extra
($10 extra for the person above).

------
izolate
I design my own. As for recommendations, I'd first like to request you avoid
sites like Fiverr because it devaluates design work.

Forums/reddit are your best bet. Try /r/forhire, or your nearest forum that
has a buy/sell board. Frequently tech boards do; I used to design logos for
$50-100 on neowin.net. You can give their graphic exchange board a shot if you
like.

~~~
avenger123
I see fiverr as an opportunity for people to make a little money where the US
dollar translates to something a lot better than $5 bucks in their currency.

Also note that $5 bucks is a starting point. I think for $5 bucks its a
win/win to see if someone is "good enough". Usually, the good ones will tack
on more money if you want the raw files or additional work done.

I get that $5 is nothing for work done in North America but in the rest of the
world where the currency isn't US, it's likely to be worth it.

------
dirktheman
For $100 you can hire 20 designers from fiverr.com to make you a logo. I'm
sure one of them will come up with something useful.

~~~
27182818284
Wow, that's way cheaper than 99designs. Is the quality similar?

~~~
wikwocket
As in most areas of life, you get what you pay for.

------
imrehg
Can try
[http://www.reddit.com/r/freedesign/](http://www.reddit.com/r/freedesign/) , I
got some interesting submissions for my project, when I submitted a logo
design brief as an experiment. In general, though, logos are not important
when you are not even sure what will your project turn into.

------
makerops
The noun project also has some decent art you could convert to a logo.

------
amogh10
If its an MVP, why care to spend on a logo? Just create a text one with a nice
font and bg color. Segoe UI or Open Sans look good. There are also some
websites which can generate logos for you.

If you want someone to do it, put it up on freelancer.com and get it done for
10-15 bucks or fiverr as someone already mentioned.

------
wikwocket
As an alternative to spending on a logo, consider buying a really nice theme
at themeforest.net or somewhere similar. This will rapidly give you a slick-
looking design for the overall site/app, and then you can get away with some
text in a nice font for a "logo."

------
atom-morgan
For a project I just recently did, I purchased a font from www.myfonts.com and
cleaned it up to the point of looking like a "good enough" custom made text
logo. Path's font is on there as well: Coquette.

------
27182818284
Students looking to fill out portfolios. Flat rate $200 for wordmark, logo,
etc. It is student work so I've had mixed results with sometimes stuff being
awesome and other times stuff being just OK.

------
cik
I post the job on freelancer, and let people bid. Sure, it takes more time
than fiver and friends - but at least I can see an artist's portfolio.

------
reiz
There is [http://www.12designer.com/en/](http://www.12designer.com/en/). Which
is similar to 99Designs.

------
fireworks10
[http://graphicriver.net](http://graphicriver.net) has a lot of decent vector
images to buy for quite cheap.

------
arcdigital
I've had pretty good luck with Envato's Microlancer site. A good number of
people are offering decent logos for under $100.

------
miriadis
I can recommend Logoturn.com, great logos and great support. You can also find
very nice domains.

------
skram
Check out [http://brandbucket.com](http://brandbucket.com)

------
maxbrown
Reach out if you're still looking, I'd be happy to help out.

------
livestyle
Fiverr and Google Web Fonts are your best friends.

------
true_religion
If its an MVP, why not use a text logo?

------
ledfinzep
try fiverr.com. I've used the service a few times for a logo. Decent results
for 5 bucks.

------
codonaut
crowdspring.com is around $100 minimum IIRC

